# Recovering Lost Cube Software



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2011)

I've just created http://www.cubing.net/software/ in response to http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?32462-Looking-for-Charles-Tsai-8-step-4x4x4-solver&p=649378. For now, it's just a backup host for lost software. (It might be worth making it a general mirror some time, but that has more issues with distribution rights.)

If anyone knows of any other piece of cube software, would you mind adding it to the wiki?
If you have some files but can't find a working download link, feel free to send them to me and I'll add upload them to the cubing.net page.

In particular, I think we're missing a lot of Jaap's solvers, but I don't have time to comb through http://www.jaapsch.net/puzzles/.


----------



## tim (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a neat idea. I'd suggest creating a Github account just for cube software (and add competent people as collaborators), though. That would make bug fixing/improving existing stuff so much easier.


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 30, 2011)

I noticed Bruce's 5 step 4x4x4 solver (that I mentioned in the thread you linked to) is not in the Wiki.

As I am not familiar with edititing the wiki I'll just repost the link
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?18615-Five-Step-4x4x4-Solver
This post contains the solver in a zip file as attachment.

Could you please add it to the wiki and / or your new site?
In the currenent location it is quite hard to find.


----------



## Itheme (Sep 30, 2011)

Good news everyone! 
I wrote a free iPhone app. It's a kind of a flatten Rubik's cube but in a little different way and flattened to a surface.
appstore link
Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2011)

tim said:


> That's a neat idea. I'd suggest creating a Github account just for cube software (and add competent people as collaborators), though. That would make bug fixing/improving existing stuff so much easier.


 
Not a bad idea. Been meaning to get around to this for a while, but decided to go ahead for it:

github.com/cubing

(Now we just have to figure out what to do with it.)
(EDIT: Also note, it's an organization, not a user. More appropriate for this.)

What's your GitHub username?


----------



## tim (Sep 30, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> (EDIT: Also note, it's an organization, not a user. More appropriate for this.)



Oh, I didn't know about organizations on GitHub. You're right, that's much more appropriate, thanks.



Lucas Garron said:


> What's your GitHub username?



My username is "timhabermaas".


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I noticed Bruce's 5 step 4x4x4 solver (that I mentioned in the thread you linked to) is not in the Wiki.
> 
> As I am not familiar with edititing the wiki I'll just repost the link
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?18615-Five-Step-4x4x4-Solver
> ...



Good idea. Linked in the wiki. (Not hosting since the link currently works.)




Itheme said:


> Good news everyone!
> I wrote a free iPhone app. It's a kind of a flatten Rubik's cube but in a little different way and flattened to a surface.
> appstore link
> Hope you enjoy.


 
Oha. You might want to create a new thread in this forum, then. I just realized how ambiguous this thread name is, though.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2011)

tim said:


> Oh, I didn't know about organizations on GitHub. You're right, that's much more appropriate, thanks.



Mm-hmm. There's a lot more best-practice we could go for (e.g. always work on a fork, issue a pull request and have someone else merge it into the organization master), but an organization is a start.



tim said:


> My username is "timhabermaas".


 
Added as an owner. 
(Although it's awesome that you don't *have* to be in order to be capable of contributing.)


----------



## Itheme (Sep 30, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Oha. You might want to create a new thread in this forum, then. I just realized how ambiguous this thread name is, though.


Thank you! I will.


----------



## tim (Sep 30, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> (Now we just have to figure out what to do with it.)


 
We could put the WCA regulations in it (or at least the unofficial translations). GitHub makes it very easy to edit files in place (without using git at all) and they even support a variety of markup languages. I think that's a perfect fit. For example, you could easily see the history of changes without manually diff'ing some html file. Also, tags could be used to flag the different versions (2011, 2012, ...).
The workflow I have in mind: github.com/cubing/wca-regulations should be managed by only very few people (Ron, Ton, ...) and everyone else uses forks and pull requests to submit patches (like spelling mistakes). The changes could then be discussed on the WCA forum (by linking to the pull request) or directly on GitHub.

btw. thanks for adding me


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 1, 2011)

tim said:


> We could put the WCA regulations in it (or at least the unofficial translations).



This seems like it's way too technical for many people. (I spent way too much time installing and using git the first time, and I'm not sure if the web interface would work that well.) There's probably some interesting way we can complement the regulations with git, though.

At the very least, we can have a history of the regs as a repo. Perhaps the official scramblers could be organized through controlled releases from a certain branch in the wca-scramblers repository.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 2, 2011)

Added http://www.cubing.net/software/files/outtime.py to the listing. I can't quite get it to run yet, but it looks more like the real thing.

Thanks to Clément for finding this in his two-year-old email correspondence.


----------

